# Nice Cat from last spring



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's a nice cat me and Mclean caught last spring at an undisclosed location. I think she measured 32 inches, never got a scale on her but she was a dandy.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

WTG Afroman!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice Fro Yo!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a real nice cat...............nice fro too.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I know where that's at. Nice catch jackie


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh do you cavedude? Take a guess and Ill PM you if your right.


----------

